# 1 rabbit



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

does anyone have room and time for a frightened young rabbit? 
someone i know "wants rid" 
i cant take it i dont have space
needing to help this poor thing


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

its in west yorkshire at the moment


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Christ almighty.

Where is West Yorkshire? what type of rabbit?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what type of rabbit do you know? what sex? is it neutered/spayed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> what type of rabbit do you know? what sex? is it neutered/spayed?


Just quoted this cos that is the questions I was about to ask lol


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

just your regular cross breed 
no idea of the sex as she doesnt no 
not neutered and kept in a hutch that is only about 2 foot by a foot 
anyone that can help pleeease let me know


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm afraid unless I know the sex and if the rabbit is neutered (although if she doesn't know the sex I doubt she has neutered )
Do you know how old the rabbit is?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you can find out what it is, and if you can get it to s yorks i may be able to help

i dont have anywhere i could house an intact buck at the moment though, a doe or neutered buck i could....

i really want to help, no bun should have to live in that


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i know!! i would just go and get it but i dont have a bigger hutch or money to get one so it would be no better off here ....
other than getting a regular food and water supply and attempted cuddles 
she doesnt know the sex


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is there any chance you could have a look yourself? i have space here after loosing my beautiful benji on christmas day, if we could get it here, but i have no where to put an un neautered buck where it wont upset things while hormones die

really wish i could help


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> is there any chance you could have a look yourself? i have space here after loosing my beautiful benji on christmas day, if we could get it here, but i have no where to put an un neautered buck where it wont upset things while hormones die
> 
> really wish i could help


im an hour away 
i cant look i asked if they could show we on webcam 
she says it unhandleable


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a spare 6' hutch at the moment but I have a well bonded pair and not sure if I can upset the mix long term...but certainly short term with long term potential. I have mine in an 8' by 6' shed 

Oh and where abouts in W. Yorkshire? xx


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awww, poor bun. I hope someone can help him/her.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Should be with me tomorrow.


thanks alot mark 
will be in touch tomorrow!! 
im so much happier now 
not long likkle bunny until your in a nice safe home!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

mark, 
i was sent this 
its the only picture they have of the rabbit 
when they first got her... 
shes obviously much bigger now but its an idea what she looks like
but ive been told she hasnt been handles much 
turns out she was a gift for the kids 
she gets cleaned out once a week
and fed and watered "most days"
but mum doesnt like to handle her


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

She looks no where near 8 week old!

Do you know how old she was when they bought her?

By the looks of it she could be English x ? over marked at that or lionhead x butterfly marked??

Any one else got any idea of what the poor little thing could be?

OBV a x of some sort but it would be nice to get an idea of how big she might grow.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

from that pic my guess would be a poor lionhead x i wouldnt say theres any obvious english in her


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

its bigger then my bunnys now so its a fair size
i think it was about 6 weeks when they got it
i dont know alot other than they are scared of it so dont handle it


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> from that pic my guess would be a poor lionhead x i wouldnt say theres any obvious english in her


haha just the first thing that popped into my head for some unknown reason haha!

Do think its more lionhead tho. :thumbup:

6 week tut tut mine dont leave until they are 8 week and some times older ( normally 10-12 week, 8 week only if im happy they are a decent size and weight )


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> 6 week tut tut mine dont leave until they are 8 week and some times older ( normally 10-12 week, 8 week only if im happy they are a decent size and weight )


i got both mine at 12 weeks xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

MissusMayhem said:


> i got both mine at 12 weeks xx


Its these flamming pet shops and horrid breeders.

My cousin got a rabbit in novemeber and it was 6 week old froma pet shop she doesnt even know the sex either and wants me to go check for her.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep bad breeders and worse pet stores

youngest rabbits i got were 7 weeks old, however i got them with mum in tow as their "breeder" was going to PTS, i lost one of the little kits to genetic defects at 3.5 months old though

i hate bad breeders.

8 weeks is defiantly the youngest a bun should leave their mum


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

nice to know its going to a good home .... keep wanting to say she for some reason! lol 
i was in two minds weather to post or not 
but im glad i did now


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yep bad breeders and worse pet stores
> 
> youngest rabbits i got were 7 weeks old, however i got them with mum in tow as their "breeder" was going to PTS, i lost one of the little kits to genetic defects at 3.5 months old though
> 
> ...


i havent been on here for ages but just seen you are in sheffield. so am i yay!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> i havent been on here for ages but just seen you are in sheffield. so am i yay!!


yaaay for sheffield haha, where abouts in sheff are you?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

when does this rabbit go to his/her new home? Let us now how he/she settles in!! and look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it doesnt look like he/she will be getting a new home im afraid, yorkshire rose was going to collect it then i was going to get it from him, but the owner wont give it up now 

not much more anyone can do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> it doesnt look like he/she will be getting a new home im afraid, yorkshire rose was going to collect it then i was going to get it from him, but the owner wont give it up now
> 
> not much more anyone can do


Oh hun am sorry!! Hope they do...it deserves so much more than it's getting! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know, we can only hope she changes her mind again soon, and actually goes through with it when she does


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've just read all 3 pages of this post. I was all excited as I thought the wee rabbit was going to get out of that dreadfully small hutch and find a new loving home.
I'll pray that she changes her mind and gives it up
xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i still have spare hutches in care of rescues.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yaaay for sheffield haha, where abouts in sheff are you?


im at kelham island near town. what about you?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> im at kelham island near town. what about you?


oooh kool i used to know some one who lived around there

im out at stocksbridge


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

if the hutch is so small, will rspca take any action or?

failing that...id just go take the poor lil tyke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay-Nitro said:


> if the hutch is so small, will rspca take any action or?
> 
> failing that...id just go take the poor lil tyke.


So long as the rabbit has food water and shelter the RSPCA won't do anything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the RSPCA are neither use nor ornament, i remember dealing with a rabbit in a 2 x 2 hutch in inches of its own waste being fed bird seed, in danger of the people who had just butchered the owners chickens and maimed the pet duck coming back to have the rabbit, the owner wanting to give up the rabbit, and the RSPCA's response "oh we cant take it its not in immediate danger, it has food and water, sort it yourself"


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oooh kool i used to know some one who lived around there
> 
> im out at stocksbridge


out in the sticks  you must have a big house for all of those animals! would love to have a farm one day :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> out in the sticks  you must have a big house for all of those animals! would love to have a farm one day :thumbup:


yep thats me haha, although my house isnt particularly big, i couldnt go back to living in the city though, we moved out to stockie from heeley when i was a kiddie


----------

